# just went through a car seat inspection checkpoint



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i got a wet noodle....









but, it was so wonderful! the officer who did the safety inspection for me was so educated about CT law vs what was really safe. she strongly strongly advocates rear facing much longer than the law requires and discussed when it's appropriate to change to a booster, etc.

i had the seat in the middle of the backseat, which is ok, but i didn't have the back seat belt installed against it properly. turns out, i'm missing a clip that should be next to the regular car seat latch. so, now i have to get to the dealership to ask about it.

but, i now have a properly secured infant car seat on the passenger side of the backseat so if he decides to make an appearance before the dealership can get me that extra latch/car seat clip, he'll be safe to drive home.

i wanted to post this because so often i see threads about how the people running the inspection were not so great, and i had such a positive experience.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmmmm, I'm confused. What year is your car? Do you have lap/shouler belt in the middle or just lap belt? Are you using seatbelt or LATCH now?


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

it's a 2007 RAV4. i just have a lap belt for the middle seat. but i have a shoulder strap that comes from the back / hatch area. it's this that is causing the problem. when you pull that shoulder strap over the seat there should be two different clips - the one that is smaller than a normal seat belt clip and the regular clip (which would then go across the car seat). you would also use the latch system.

however, since i don't have the smaller clip for the back seatbelt to plug into (have no idea why i don't, again, have to go to the dealership) i'm currently using the latch system and lap belts.

sorry, i might not be using the right words, i'm new at all of this.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't you just use LATCH, and not use the seatbelts at all?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I didn't think Honda allowed the use of center LATCH, and you sure can't use both LATCH and the seatbelt.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i don't think you can just use the latch when you have it in the middle, based on what i saw today. i still need the shoulder belt from the cargo area.

for the way it is now, i guess i'm not using the right words - i am using the latch system. as in the latches that attach under the back seats onto the metal frame bars.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, check your manual. I know Honda does not allow center LATCH in some vehicles but not sure about your specific car.

You can't use both LATCH and the seatbelt. Only one is needed


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

it's not a Honda, it's a Toyota.

we did check the manual, and it does show you how to have the latch system used to have the seat in the middle of the backseat. but, again, i'm missing an important part of the seat belt system so i can't use it that way right now.

i have no idea what may/may not be involved in getting that corrected. i guess i'll find out when i drive over to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Corolla, and it does not allow center latch. The Rav4 isn't much bigger than the corolla in the back seat, so I doubt it allows center latch either. And like an_aurora stated, you can only use one or the other, definitely not both.

Oops, saw you posted right before I did. If the manual says you can use center latch, then great, just use the LATCH belt and you're done. You CANNOT use the seat belt and the LATCH belt at the same time on the same carseat. So if the seatbelt in the middle doesn't work, just use the LATCH.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Duh









I'm confused as to why you can't just use LATCH then, or move it to an outboard seat.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm. i'm starting to wonder if i'm getting things confused. as in, if the car seat is moved to the middle, you aren't using the latch, but just using the seat belt from the cargo area. i do remember she clipped the latches up on the car seat at one point to show me where they go if they aren't used.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rav4 does not allow center LATCH.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

If your back seat pulls down or bottom of the seat pops out, I bet it's just hidden back there, happens often. To reiterate though, you cannot use LATCH in the middle of your vehicle, so w/out a working seatbelt, your seat HAS to be on the side in the backseat.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

yes, i should reiterate - the seat is currently using the latch system and it's behind the passenger seat.

both officers who were working the inspection station tried to find that additional seat belt clip for the cargo area belt and neither could find it. the woman who was helping me actually got on the floor of the back seat with her flashlight poking around under the seat for it while the guy was also checking from above. it may well be that when i go to the dealership they'll find it right away, but if not, i'll have to figure out how to get it ordered / installed because my preference is to have baby in the middle, not on the sides.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, ok, good to hear! Hopefully you get that seatbelt issue fixed at the dealership.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I know what you mean...we also have a 2007 RAV4 with the 2 part attaching middle seatbelt. I have found it far easier to have kid seats outboard in that vehicle (DH is primary driver of that one). The other thing that is weird in that car is how the seatbelts overlap on the left outboard and middle to where it is pretty much impossible to get 3 across. The LATCH outboard seats though are pretty easy and get a good install for us.


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Besides the specifics of your vehicle, I think it's great that the cops at the inspection were so diligent, not only in educating you, but also going to such lengths to see if they could get the middle belt safe for you, instead of just leaving it to you to get it sorted out yourself.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

I really want to compliment the officers working there a ton. not only did they go to all that length to try to help me find the seat belt clip, the woman assisting me had me take the car seat in and out several times and had me practice using it with a doll in it. as in, how to tighten it, how to get the straps on the 5 pooint correct, where the baby's shoulders should be, etc etc.

i need to figure out who to send a letter to complimenting them - i wonder if it's a town counsil or mayor. def. to the police chief.


----------

